# Issues with Slates



## yop (14 Aug 2013)

Hi
Have our house built since 2006. We have a man made slate on the roof and have noticed in the last year that they are fading badly, that the paint is peeling off and that they look brutal now. Any engineer or roofer who has seen them has commented on how bad they look. It wouldn't be every slate but a good 35-40%.

I made contact with the supplier and was passed onto the manufacturer as they have a 20 year guarantee on the color.
So I had all my receipts, spent over 8k euro in total on the slates alone!, and I have take hi def pictures of the slates and forwarded all on.

The first communication was 28th June. No reply.
July 2nd I asked for an update, told an assessor would make contact.
July 9th - I asked for an update, no response.
July 17th - Asked for an update, no response.
July 24th - A response. Told they would arrange.
July 31st - Asked for an update, no response.
Aug 6th - Asked for an update, no response.
Aug 9th - Asked for an update, no response.
Today i also emailed and as  of yet , no response.


Just wondering if anyone has any idea of what I can do.


----------



## seantheman (17 Aug 2013)

The supplier shouldn't have passed you on to the manufacturer, they should have contacted Tegral on your behalf and ask that an inspection be done. You would have got a 20yr colour and structure guarantee with the Thrutone.Your contract is with the supplier not the manufacturer


----------



## yop (22 Aug 2013)

Hey, Thanks for that. 
Seems that anyone who has had this issue have dealt directly with Tegral.

I have since emailed twice and have spoken to the Consumer Association about my rights and they informed me that they are totally in breach of their contract.

I have also had a chat with my solicitor but we are looking to give Tegral the chance to come back on this.

Over reacting do you think or would you agree that I have ever right to engage a solicitor?

Consumer association told me to go legal if they won't respond.


----------



## Leo (22 Aug 2013)

As Seantheman says, your contract is with the supplier, assuming you bought directly from them and not via a roofer. What contact have you had with them?


----------



## yop (22 Aug 2013)

They gave me the contact details for Tegral and I CC'd the supplier on the emails to Tegral.


----------

